# The Moon Tonight



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I have been meaning to grab a few shots of the moon as this is something I have not done before and after seeing DF's recent shots in the black and white thread I decided to grab my chance whilst the moon was out.....

I dd try manual settings but the shots ended up overexposed but then again I am not too familiar with manual settings. What settings should I be roughly looking at shooting with (ie ISO/Aperture) I do feel that a bit of patience (and knowledge) in manual settings that they could be better.


The moon doing pacman impersonations! 









A better shot









The moon cropped at 100%


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Compared to mine those are great shots .. I had to go max zoom and then crop close and I would love to be able to show something that resembled anything close to the above .. if overexposed then you need to experiment with dropping down a stop or two .. put your meter sensor on a spot on the moons bright surface .. with my camera I cannot shoot when the background is too dark, the brightness of the sky has to be similar to the brightness of the moon otherwise the cameras sensors just preload to cater for black .. a long exposure may well help with a small aperture if you are using a DSLR (I only have a point & shoot) and then experiment. Use a tripod and a delayed trigger to avoid movement, don't make the exposure too long or the moon will move too!

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Stunning shots!!!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Generally I set it to F11 and try different shutter speeds. That's where most lens are sharpest (F5.6,8,11 range). If it stays clear I'll try to take some this evening.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very well taken sjb, right down to the crater-rays on the cropped shot ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two from this evening. Might have been more clear if I had waited for it to be directly overhead. But alas, I'm ready for bed.









200mm (300mm equivalent) probably 1/125 sec @ F11









Same lens w/ 2X tele-extender. Probably 1/30 sec @ F32


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice all, and great shots yustr, was they taken in black and white? I will try a F11 setting tonight if the moon shows and see how things go. What film speed would you recommend, ISO100? 

@DF to say you only used a P & S camera it certainly captured the shots well :grin: I do have a tripod, its only a cheap one but it does the job, for taking the photo I set my camera on a two second delay to try and avoid any shake.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nicely caught yustr, good crisp detail even with the 2x extender


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yustr, very well done! The second one is awesome!


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well here goes... tonights shots, and another very bright moon tonight - Cropped at 100%

Original shot









Photoshopped for gamma and levels:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Cut me a slice .. it looks really tasty .. 

What are you using to grab that photo?? ray:

I haven't even seen the moon the last couple of days .. even after dark it seems to be very low on the wrong side of the mountain range


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks DF



> What are you using to grab that photo??


I'm using a Fuji HS10 Bridge Camera :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wowzer!!!! What is your gear? ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

great detail sjb! - that done with the full 30x optical zoom?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful pics sjb, even better after photoshopping the details :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks all.



> that done with the full 30x optical zoom?


Yes, it was taken at full zoom on my tripod.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

That's an awesome shot, I love how you can see the irregular edges caused by the craters and such. 

Very, VERY cool!


----------

